# Forgeworld Newsletter 2012-01-06



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

These teaser pictures where released by ForgeWorld today in their Newsletter:


















Along with re-release of:
MkIIb LAND RAIDER (which have undergone some mould replacements / recutting)








http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Space_Marines/Red_Scorpions/MkIIb-LAND-RAIDER.html

To complement the re-release of the Mk IIb Land Raider they have also repackaged some doors to go along with it (apparently it uses rhino side doors along with the usual land raider front door), which can be found here:
BLOOD ANGEL MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
SPACE WOLVES MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
DARK ANGELS MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
BLACK TEMPLARS MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
SALAMANDERS MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
ULTRAMARINES MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS
IMPERIAL / CRIMSON MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS 
IMPERIAL EAGLES MK2B LAND RAIDER DOORS


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Beat me to the punch again on the newsletter Xeno...... :ireful2:

I am really interested in the teaser photos and the fact that they mentioned a huge host of projects that they have in store for us over the next year. I am loving the undead spartan looking guy..... Legion of the Damned me thinks?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If I was to hazard a guess on the first sneak peak- tank commanders in the various MKs of armour?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> If I was to hazard a guess on the first sneak peak- tank commanders in the various MKs of armour?


It'd make sense.

Liking the looks of the spartan helmet.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Beat me to the punch again on the newsletter Xeno...... :ireful2:
> 
> I am really interested in the teaser photos and the fact that they mentioned a huge host of projects that they have in store for us over the next year. I am loving the undead spartan looking guy..... Legion of the Damned me thinks?


Helps to be neurotic 

The Spartan marine has a symbol that reminds me of the Minotaurs markings. Possibly a Minotaur character from the Badab War series? I believe there is a Minotaurs Chaplain in there (if my memory serves me right). The symbol on the shoulderpad is the only thing that makes me reluctant to believe it's a Legion of the Damned miniature...

Anyhow I forsee that head will see a lot of action on bit sites / ebay.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Well, the skull faced Spartan guy being legion of the damned would coincide quite well with the forthcoming Legion of the Damned book...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Word on Facebook suggests it is the minataurs chaplain from the IA book.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Word on Facebook suggests it is the minataurs chaplain from the IA book.


Well, either way he is going to be on my wish list.


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

It seems a common theme but am also loving that Spartan :grin:helmet very nice, better get the overtime in !


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

There is a minotaurs special character in IA10 called Reclusiarch chaplain Ivanus Enkomi. That would be my bet for the greek helmeted skull facer.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> There is a minotaurs special character in IA10 called Reclusiarch chaplain Ivanus Enkomi. That would be my bet for the greek helmeted skull facer.


This, and it looks fucking awesome. Picking that up when it comes out.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it just me or is that an Inquisitorial -=I=- on the awesome Skull-face McMohawk's shoulder pad?


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Bout time they released a Minos special character. They've been building up to it for a while with the shoulder pads, tank doors, and such


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If I was to hazard a guess on the first sneak peak- tank commanders in the various MKs of armour?


Almost certainly. Unless he's a character tank commander, but either way he's definitely wearing Crusade armour. If you were making a pre-Heresy army, you wouldn't want your tankers in Mk7 gear.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Icarsun said:


> Is it just me or is that an Inquisitorial -=I=- on the awesome Skull-face McMohawk's shoulder pad?


It's the capital Greek letter 'psi' with a crossbar rather than the Inquisitorial I with crossbars. See the image of a Minotaur veteran sgt. below.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> It's the capital Greek letter 'psi' with a crossbar rather than the Inquisitorial I with crossbars. See the image of a Minotaur veteran sgt. below.


Ah thank you, my mistake.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I neede that skull helmet.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Do look really promising  tempts me into making a land raider army with the tank commander at the head


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope its the minotaurs char. Because if it is, we're one step closer to them doing the Sons of Medusa and their special chaps from the new IA!


----------

